# Red Footed Tortoise Breeding



## Tortoiseme (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 9 1/2" Male and 11+" Female. The 9" and 11" Female and are proven breeders, said the previous owner. Im new to breeding and wanted to ask a couple questions.

How do I make them breed? (like do I feed them more then usual? Water their area to make it moist? 

Anything will help, Also my male walked across the pen and went next to her and started nudging his shell with hers. Signs of mating from male?

Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Tortoiseme:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

I don't mean to offend you, but if you are a first time tortoise keeper, it would be in yours and your tortoises' best interests to read all you can about their care. A good place to start is:

http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/

The library was put together by one of our members/moderators, Mark (Madkins007) and has some great information for you.

You need to learn how to take good care of your tortoises by offering them the correct habitat, food, lighting, humidity, etc. before you even worry about whether or not they are going to breed.

If you already have it all set up for them properly, then I'm sorry if I jumped to the wrong conclusion.

May we know your name and where you are?


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 15, 2011)

... and the breeding articles were done by two other members who breed beautiful animals!

(And thanks, Yvonne! I really appreciate the kind words!)


----------

